# Is there a best practice for running temperature probe lines?



## SandyWood (Oct 12, 2020)

Just picked up an Inkbird IBBQ 4T. Is there a preferred way of running the probes into ones smoker? How about the vent holes? Interested in what others are doing. I have a Char-Broil Digital smoker.


----------



## Inscrutable (Oct 12, 2020)

Thru the vents of my electric, laying on the seal of the BGE lid.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 12, 2020)

SandyWood said:


> Just picked up an Inkbird IBBQ 4T. Is there a preferred way of running the probes into ones smoker? How about the vent holes? Interested in what others are doing. I have a Char-Broil Digital smoker.



Some folks will just close the probe wires in the smoker door.  

I run mine down the exhaust vent.


----------



## tag0401 (Oct 12, 2020)

I had a masterbuilt Electric that I ran the probe wires through the vent hole. however the vent on it was only about half an inch so I couldn’t run my more than 2 probes out of fear I would block too much.


----------



## Inscrutable (Oct 12, 2020)

Isn’t that adjustable? I have two adjustable on the Pit Boss.


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 12, 2020)

I have enough gap in my door of my Masterbuilt that I can run them through there. 
Jim


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 12, 2020)

I run mine through the door. The gasket material seals around it.
Just make sure there are no kinks in the line and try to avoid direct flame on the line...


----------



## SandyWood (Oct 12, 2020)

Thanks for all the suggestions. It looks like I could run the probes through one of my vents or through the door. Will give it a shot in a few days.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 12, 2020)

That should work.  On my MES, I just run them down through the chimney.  Lots of room for my 3 probe wires.
Gary


----------



## SandyWood (Oct 12, 2020)

Thanks, Gary. Appreciate the feedback. Have you calibrated your thermometer and if so, how?


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 13, 2020)

Boil some water & see what the temp reads, then take some ice water & see what the temp reads. I’m basically at sea level, so the numbers I’m looking for is 212 & 32. But if you are at altitude your numbers will be different. So for me if my therm says 210 in boiling water Then I know to add 2 degrees to the therm. So if I’m looking for a final IT of 205, then with my setup I would let it go to 207. Some of the more expensive therms have a calibration fuunction on them, but most don’t. As far as how to run the probe wires, I have holes drilled in my Lang, I have threaded hollow rods made for lamps in my WSM & in my Smoke Vault I just run them thru the door or top vent.
Al


----------



## mosparky (Oct 13, 2020)

On my MES 30, I used to run them thru the vent, But for me this proved too cumbersome to move meat in and out or to insert probe into meat after it has been cooking a few hours . These days I just close the door on the leads after being careful not to have any kinks.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 13, 2020)

I run mine thru the door on a MES 30 . Made a couple gadgets to keep the wires out of the way . 
Glued some magnets to a mortise in the wood . Slots on the straight one , and a rabbit on the round one keeps the wires in place .


----------



## bob-bqn (Oct 13, 2020)

Care that I take for probe wires: Don't pinch them on metal parts of the pit of grill. Don't kink the wire, especially while straightening it out. Attempt to keep them as clean and dry as possible, prevent juices from dripping on them and use care when washing the probe. Keep away from the heat source, as it can burn the internal wire in two, know the maximum temperature the probe or thermometer is designed for, heat sources can be close to 1,000° which can quickly damage them. A vent it a good place to route a probe, as it is usually the cleanest and coolest area of a smoker. Also, I've seen some folks drill a small hole in a convenient spot to insert a probe. My trailer has a 1/4" threaded hole with a removable plug, I'll stuff a small piece of foil in the hole after routing the probe to plug it while using since it is so large, but I can use multiple probes easily at the same time. EDIT: chopsaw, I love your cable management solution!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 13, 2020)

Thru the vents guy here.

Warren


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 13, 2020)

Easier when placing or removing meat to just go thru door, as said don't kink.


----------



## johnmeyer (Oct 13, 2020)

Through the vent for my MES; through side-holes for my Weber Genesis grill. I wrote about the latter in two other threads you should read about how to route wires out of a smoker or grill:

Probe Wires

Looking for a way to pass themo leads through the hood and plug a hole


----------



## SandyWood (Oct 13, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Boil some water & see what the temp reads, then take some ice water & see what the temp reads. I’m basically at sea level, so the numbers I’m looking for is 212 & 32. But if you are at altitude your numbers will be different. So for me if my therm says 210 in boiling water Then I know to add 2 degrees to the therm. So if I’m looking for a final IT of 205, then with my setup I would let it go to 207. Some of the more expensive therms have a calibration fuunction on them, but most don’t. As far as how to run the probe wires, I have holes drilled in my Lang, I have threaded hollow rods made for lamps in my WSM & in my Smoke Vault I just run them thru the door or top vent.
> Al


Thanks, Al. This will help me set my thermometer up. It looks like the app has a calibration setting for each probe so I should be able to tweak things just right.


----------



## SandyWood (Oct 13, 2020)

Great stuff here for this newbie smoker. Thanks to all for the great info!


----------



## johnmeyer (Oct 13, 2020)

SandyWood said:


> Thanks, Al. This will help me set my thermometer up. It looks like the app has a calibration setting for each probe so I should be able to tweak things just right.


One addition to Al's calibration suggestion. If you have hard water, try to do the calibration with distilled water. More important, when doing the 32 degree test, put water in the glass and then absolutely pack it with ice. Then, stir vigorously for at least 30-45 seconds, with the probe in the water, before taking a reading. Otherwise you can be off by two degrees or more.


----------

